
Show HN: QA for the Web – a weekly newsletter for the latest in software testing - CodyReichert
http://qafortheweb.com/
======
CodyReichert
Hey HN - I wanted to start this newsletter because, well, I spend a lot of
time reading articles related to QA testing, new practices in automation, and
just generally have a passion for correctness in software. So I figured I
might as well send them out to anyone else that's interested :)

The first issue goes out tomorrow - would you mind giving me some thoughts on
the landing page and description of the content?

~~~
petercooper
Good luck! As someone who does this a lot, having a "sample" issue (or an
issue 1) is a huge help in getting people to give over their address nowadays
as people are more wary than ever to do so. We usually produce an "issue 1"
weeks before launch now to help with this.

~~~
CodyReichert
Awesome, I love your newsletters!

Thanks for the tip - I'm finalizing the first issue right now so I'll get it
on the site asap as an example. Makes sense :)

iirc, you make all of the issues available online after the fact, right?

~~~
petercooper
Unsure if I'm misunderstanding the question, but yes. I'm not sure of the
value of it long term, but we seem to have a large share of readers who use
the Web version instead of the email.

~~~
CodyReichert
No that's perfect and it agrees with my thought that having an archive
available online is valuable.

Just put up a sample issue page (as best I can for now) and I'll find some way
to post them automatically as they're sent.

Thanks again!

